# lifting a quantum syncro? parts interchange?



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

Does anyone in here own a lifted QSW or know which parts have successfully been used for that purpose? I picked one up a while back for $300 and wanna turn it into a rallycross/offroad/rally wagon of doom. I have a bunch of extra Audi 5000 Quattro suspension bits including springs, bilsteins inserts, a set of generic coilover sleeves with springs (unknown rate, I think they were off a Honda Accord or something), couple sets of audi springs... and a welder, plasma cutter, sheet metal brake, and hydraulic press! I'm thinking of building a skidplate/bumper setup with light mounts and probably rocksliders too just for the helluvit. Any input on this or examples of similar insanity are appreciated!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

There is no such thing as a 1984 QSW, 1985 is the first model year.
Start unbolting, fabbing, measuring, welding, grinding etc. Please show pictures of what you used.
There are a few lifted QSW around. The front suspension is the same as a Audi 4000 quattro. 5000 parts really do not work.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_There is no such thing as a 1984 QSW, 1985 is the first model year.
Start unbolting, fabbing, measuring, welding, grinding etc. Please show pictures of what you used.
There are a few lifted QSW around. The front suspension is the same as a Audi 4000 quattro. 5000 parts really do not work. 

The rear is easy, just do a spring and shock combo that'll give it a lift. I used a MKIII sport spring and Koni or Bilstien (don't remember which) shock combo in the back.
The front is a little more work, on mine we put 1" spacers between the subframe and body and lengthened the strut housing 2" and threw a 2" spacer in the strut before putting the shock back in. I used Bilstien HD shocks in the front, no sway bar.


























_Modified by Row1Rich at 12:55 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_There is no such thing as a 1984 QSW, 1985 is the first model year.
Start unbolting, fabbing, measuring, welding, grinding etc. Please show pictures of what you used.
There are a few lifted QSW around. The front suspension is the same as a Audi 4000 quattro. 5000 parts really do not work. 

Hmm....I thought they brought over 400 test market cars in 1984 and only sold them here in Portland, Or, Maine, and Denver.. Maybe it was 1985 then. It had the fugly quad square headlights and thin slat grill...which I've swapped out for the later aero lights and wide slat grill already. Don't worry. I didn't toss the original pieces.
re: 5000 parts...thats kinda what I figured... I may still try to find a way to adapt some of these goodies, but it sure as hell won't be bolt-in....
Also, does anyone know if the hub sizes vary from one VAG product to the next....I have this not too pretty set of 15 x 7" forged Fuchs off a 5KTQ and I know they'd look badass on this QSW. I may try to press some 5 x 112mm hubs into the uprights on this thing.










_Modified by rcr_x at 2:07 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Only your VIN will tell. 1984 and 1985 QW are the same. 
All QSWs were destined to be sold in Seattle, Boston & Denver for the main markets. There were still brand new 1988 versions on VW lots in 1990. 
There are a few Germans here on 'tex that should pay damn good money for early 32b grill/lights/etc.
Ned @ http://www.intendedacceleration.com/ has done the 5-112 hub/rotor swap before, about 18 years ago on a Audi 4kq. He tried to get me to do a 5kt swap in my pristine 1984 4kqs. There are wheel spacers that accommodate 4x100-5x112.


----------

